
Postgres Is Underrated–It Handles More Than You Think - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/heroku/postgres-is-underrated-it-handles-more-than-you-think-4ff3
======
touisteur
Thought Postgres had hyperloglog for a while
[https://github.com/citusdata/postgresql-
hll](https://github.com/citusdata/postgresql-hll) ?

------
tapirl
Is it possible to create an index which only cares the top N items on a
column?

